
Ask HN: Best tools for large code base documentation? - tadeo
We are grappling with code documentation at work (large Django application). 
We use Python&#x27;s docstrings and JIRA&#x27;s confluence but they are not enough. Confluence is not very easy to maintain and as somewhat distant from developers&#x27; daily workflow -- rarely gazed upon. Docstrings are all right -- but we don&#x27;t do much with them. I know of Sphinx and that is a tool we are thinking about, but we want to do a proper research first, so here is my question for you today: what documentation tools do you use? What&#x27;s your favourite and why?
======
rafa2000
Here you are some links: [https://github.com/bodiam/awesome-
asciidoc](https://github.com/bodiam/awesome-asciidoc)

------
rafa2000
Check out AsciiDOC. Github and Gitlab use the newer and better Markdown
natively. I use it for everything. Enjoy.

